# Course Review - Whittlebury Park



## fundy (Mar 22, 2011)

For want of a change of scenery a friend and I headed to Whittlebury Park for a game yesterday morning, for their March monday madness (we found out when we got there). This meant that all day green fees were just Â£15 and that entitled us to play unlimited golf on the 3 different 9 holes loops and the par 3 course.

Having hit a few balls on the range and eschewed the astroturf putting green (the grass one was closed for maintenance) we headed off onto to the Grand Prix (blue) course. The first thing that hits you as you walk down the first fairway is stands of Silverstone race track up ahead and the noise of the cars, I assume it was a testing day.

The blue course seemed the newest of the loops of 9 but was in nice condition and whilst relatively gentle, was a fair test of golf, except for the 9th which struck us as a bit farcical, there was a nice par 3 over and a very good risk and reward par 5.

From the blue we headed back past the clubhouse towards the hotel and onto the 1905 (yellow) course. Instantly a more appealing 9, partly due to reduced noise from Silverstone and partly the more parkland layout with some lovely mature trees. The yellow loop was a decent test of golf without any real standout holes.

Having finished the 18 holes we decided we felt fresh enough to tackle the final loop of 9, the Royal (red) which was for me the best of the loops of 9. Much more water on this loop which winds around the central forest, the first green is set the other side of a large lake, which is also well utilised on two fantastic par 3s on this 9. A real good test of golf with great scenery, a really enjoyable 9.

All in all the courses were all in very good condition, especially the greens and we wouldn't hesitate to come back (at Â£15 for the day they were giving it away and we seemed to be pretty much the only ones taking advantage).

The clubhouse was fantastic with huge glass facades and post match food was decent. The only negatives either of us could find was the 9th on the blue course (1 bad hole out of 27 isnt bad) and the noise from Silverstone. In fact, I could currently be swayed to move clubs and would join Whittlebury Park in a heartbeat if I thought I could overcome the noise, sadly I don't think I can.

A most enjoyable day and if you are ever in the vicinity of Towcester/Silverstone then I would definitely recommend a visit.


----------



## bluenose10 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am glad you visited Whittlebury Fundy after we spoke about it a while ago.  The 2 par 3's on the red are great and for some reason I always play them well (though my playing partners tend not to).  I also prefer the red followed by the yellow (the long 9th hole on the yellow playing back to the clubhouse can be a monster when the wind is up coming into you) and felt the blue was ok in comparison.  I didn't mind the noise from Silverstone but then my current club is next to a major road through Northampton.  What i really liked were the greens, when i played early february they were like carpets!!!

I am in the process of contemplating joining Whittlebury in April / May as they will match what i pay at Collingtree (Â£50 p/m) ... Collingtree will be putting my subs up to Â£65 from may (which isnt bad but not as good as Whittlebury)


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Bluenose, what are the grounds for moving from Collingtree to Whittlebury - is it purely cost or other factors as well?

Are those nummbers based on 5 day membership or 7? Im still sort of tempted I have to be honest, especially having been back to mine earlier today.

Let us know when your work has quietened down and we'll sort a game out, I expect Ill head back to Whittlebury before the end of April (thats when this deal ends i think), Collingtree is on the to visit list as are many others in Northamptonshire, so let us know when you're about and where you fancy


----------



## bluenose10 (Mar 22, 2011)

I like Collngtree, it's 2 minutes from my door step but recently the greens have been atrocious, Practice facilities are woeful and don't feel they are competitive to keep members.  I am 26 so I get an intermediate rate so it will be 7 days membership.  Basically Whittlebury will match what you pay at your current club as part of their incentives to gain new members and i liked that.

Yeah we will sort something out and you can come up and have a round at Collingtree.  Has some decent holes and is tricky just feeling that i need a change of scenery.

Yeah the monday madness is a great offer think they do something similar on tuesdays and wednesdays too, and like you say it is still really empty out there


----------



## MKDave (Mar 26, 2011)

In fact, I could currently be swayed to move clubs and would join Whittlebury Park in a heartbeat if I thought I could overcome the noise, sadly I don't think I can.
		
Click to expand...

I've not played whittlebury but I'd have to assume that the noise will be louder when we play at my hack next thursday. Silverstone membership gets you in at cherwell edge too so for your membership you're getting 36 holes and two very different courses.

Â£15 for unlimited golf is brilliant though!


----------

